# [RamNode] 42% OFF! NYC Now Open! SSD & SSD-Cached VPSs from $1.16/mo! [#1 SSD VPS]



## Nick_A (May 26, 2014)

*RamNode - High Performance SSD and SSD-Cached VPSs

We are celebrating two years in the VPS hosting business plus the launch of our New York City location!

42% OFF FOR LIFE! *​*USE CODE **TWOYEAR*

Only available for a limited time!​*About Us*

*RamNode LLC* exists for one purpose: to provide affordable VPSs with powerful features. Our years of hosting experience as both clients and providers have inspired us to offer the kind of hosting that clients want at the kind of prices clients want to pay. Though our prices are low, performance is our main focus. We know that our best assets are our loyal customers, so we strive to provide hosting they will rave about to their fellow internet users. Our SSD and SSD-cached VPSs are perfect for a wide range of applications. With our top quality hardware, we can guarantee that our clients will get the most bang for their buck.

Our SuperMicro enterprise grade servers are stocked with lightning fast SSDs in LSI-powered *RAID10* arrays. Our servers provide incredible I/O as well as the safety of drive redundancy. We use the latest Intel processors on our VPS nodes. CPU is allocated on a fair share basis per VPS, only limited by the number of cores in each plan.

Our VPSs are hosted in *New York City*, *Atlanta*, *Seattle*, and *The Netherlands*. Our US servers are located at Telehouse Chelsea (New York City), 55 Marietta (Atlanta) and The Westin (Seattle), where we own all of our hardware and network (*AS3842*). We have partnered with a provider in the Dataplace data center in the Netherlands to be able to offer our great plans in Europe as well.

RamNode offers *KVM* and *OpenVZ* VPSs. We also offer optional *DDoS protection* for all of our locations. Please see below for more details.

*=====================================*

*VPS Features*

In addition to our *great hardware*, each VPS comes with the following features:
*SolusVM control panel*
*1Gbps fair share port speed*
*Free DNS hosting*
*INSTANT setup*
*Automated backups*
*Optional DDoS protection for all locations*
*=====================================*

*OpenVZ SSD VPS Plans*

*128MB SVZ (v2)*
RAM: 128MB
VSwap: 128MB
Cores: 1 @ 3.3GHz+
10GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
500GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $24.00/yr *$13.92/yr* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* |  *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*256MB SVZ (v2)*
RAM: 256MB
VSwap: 256MB
Cores: 1 @ 3.3GHz+
20GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
1000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $12.75/qtr *$7.40/qtr* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*1024MB SVZ (v2)*
RAM: 1024MB
VSwap: 1024MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
60GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
3000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $15.00/mo *$8.70/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*3072MB SVZ (v2)*
RAM: 3072MB
VSwap: 3072MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
100GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
4500GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $45.00/mo *$26.10/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*=====================================*

*OpenVZ SSD-Cached VPS Plans*

*128MB CVZ*
RAM: 128MB
VSwap: 128MB
Cores: 1 @ 2.3GHz+
50GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
500GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $24.00/yr *$13.92/yr* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*256MB CVZ*
RAM: 256MB
VSwap: 256MB
Cores: 1 @ 2.3GHz+
90GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
1000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $12.75/qtr *$7.40/qtr* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*512MB CVZ*
RAM: 512MB
VSwap: 512MB
Cores: 2 @ 2.3GHz+
120GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
2000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $7.50/mo *$4.35/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*1024MB CVZ*
RAM: 1024MB
VSwap: 1024MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
150GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
3000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $15.00/mo *$8.70/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*2048MB CVZ*
RAM: 2048MB
VSwap: 2048MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
200GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
4000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $30.00/mo *$17.40/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*3072MB CVZ*
RAM: 3072MB
VSwap: 3072MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
230GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
4500GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $45.00/mo *$26.10/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*4096MB CVZ*
RAM: 4096MB
VSwap: 4096MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
250GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
5000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $60.00/mo *$34.80/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*=====================================*

*KVM SSD VPS Plans*

*256MB SKVM*
RAM: 256MB
Cores: 1 @ 3.3GHz+
5GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
1000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $6.00/mo *$3.48/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*512MB SKVM*
RAM: 512MB
Cores: 2 @ 3.3GHz+
10GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
2000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $12.00/mo *$6.96/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*1024MB SKVM*
RAM: 1024MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
20GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
3000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $24.00/mo *$13.92/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*2048MB SKVM*
RAM: 2048MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
30GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
4000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $48.00/mo *$27.84/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*3072MB SKVM*
RAM: 3072MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
40GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
4500GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $72.00/mo *$41.76/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*4096MB SKVM*
RAM: 4096MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
45GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
5000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $96.00/mo *$55.68/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*=====================================*

*KVM SSD-Cached VPS Plans*

*256MB CKVM*
RAM: 256MB
Cores: 1 @ 2.3GHz+
20GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
1000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $6.00/mo *$3.48/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*512MB CKVM*
RAM: 512MB
Cores: 2 @ 2.3GHz+
50GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
2000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $12.00/mo *$6.96/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*1024MB CKVM*
RAM: 1024MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
80GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
3000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $24.00/mo *$13.92/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*2048MB CKVM*
RAM: 2048MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
100GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
4000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $48.00/mo *$27.84/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*3072MB CKVM*
RAM: 3072MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
110GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
4500GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $72.00/mo *$41.76/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*4096MB CKVM*
RAM: 4096MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
120GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
5000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $96.00/mo *$55.68/mo* - *Order Now*: *NEW YORK CITY* | *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------

*=====================================*

*FAQ*

*How long does VPS setup take?*
Your VPS will be setup *INSTANTLY* upon receipt of payment (unless we happen to be out of stock). KVM VPSs are available instantly, but you are responsible for installing the OS (KVM Guide).

*How can I pay?*
We accept PayPal and Stripe.

*Do you have a money back guarantee?*
We have a 3 day money back guarantee on your first invoice of your first service as long as your account is in good standing.

*What's the best way to get help when I need it?*
Our VPSs are unmanaged, but you can open a ticket for acceptable support requests. We are also available on Live Chat, Skype, and IRC.

*What kind of hardware do you use?*
We use Intel Ivy and Sandy Bridge CPUs, LSI RAID cards, Samsung, Kingston, and Intel SSDs, and Western Digital and Seagate enterprise HDDs.

*How fast is your network?*
Our VPS nodes are connected to the Internet at a minimum of 1Gbps. Your VPS can use all of that speed on a fair share basis.

*Do you have a looking glass?*
New York City:
    http://lg.nyc.ramnode.com
Atlanta:
    http://lg.atl.ramnode.com
Seattle:
    http://lg.sea.ramnode.com
The Netherlands:
    http://lg.nl.ramnode.com

*What is the difference between SSD and SSD-Cached?*
Our SSD VPSs are built with RAID10 arrays of pure SSD storage. They are some of the fastest on the market. Our SSD-cached VPSs store "hot" data (data frequently called on by the server) in a RAID10 array of SSDs. These VPSs come with lots of hard drive space, but still have similar performance to an all-SSD VPS.

*What operating systems are available?*
We offer a here.

*Do you offer DDoS protection?*
Yes, we offer DDoS filtering as an add-on. Please see this article.

*Can I use my VPS for ___?*
Please see our AUP.

*What control panel comes with your VPSs?*
Our VPSs come with the SolusVM control panel.

*Do you provide automated backups?*
Yes, we take automated backups of each VPS image on a weekly or monthly basis depending on the plan. We store one backup at a time, which can be restored upon request. Backups are not guaranteed and should not replace your own backups.

*=====================================*

*Contact Us*

There are a variety of ways you can contact us:
*Sales*: sales[at]ramnode.com
*Support*: support[at]ramnode.com
*Accounts*: accounts[at]ramnode.com
*Skype*: RamNode
*Twitter*: RamNode
*Facebook*: RamNode Fan Page
*IRC*: #ramnode on irc.netchat.io (WebChat)

You can also catch us on Live Chat or open up a ticket from the *Client Area*.


----------



## MannDude (May 26, 2014)

Do you have NYC filtering in place?


----------



## willie (May 27, 2014)

Congrats!  Next thing I want to see is some storage plans ;-).


----------



## Nick_A (May 28, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Do you have NYC filtering in place?


Yes - Staminus.


----------



## willie (May 29, 2014)

Bought another 128MB CVZ plan, my third Ramnode VPS so far.  50GB of disk for $13.92 a year is unbeatable.  Thumbs up!


----------

